# More pictures from Leipzig



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

http://forums.audiworld.com/tt/msgs/1473980.phtml

http://forums.audiworld.com/tt/msgs/1473663.phtml

http://forums.audiworld.com/tt/msgs/1473552.phtml


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

some good pictures, Would love to see some new colours.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Nice seats, electric at long last.

Tell me the satnav unit is available with a proper colour screen! otherwise Audi need to sort this asap.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

The top of the range one is colour but the same size.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Still think the rear looks a little too tall :?


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> The top of the range one is colour but the same size.


Right, I see, still not as big as the one in my X5, shame, thought better than nothing.

How much is the DVD satnav option?


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

i really like the new tt!,i could see myself in this in 2008 as i still wanna keep mine for a couple more years :twisted:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

caney said:


> i really like the new tt!,i could see myself in this in 2008 as i still wanna keep mine for a couple more years :twisted:


Thats a good plan. Learn about it and the teething problems it might have before you choose to get one along with saving the Â£Â£Â£


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Nice pictures, Karcsi.

One thing I've noticed is that it appears to sit quite high. :? There is a lot of air in the wheel arches.

It is very noticeable with the red 3.2.

However, I would imagine that this will be remedied when an S Line edition with lowered sports suspension comes along in a few months time.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

dj c225 said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > The top of the range one is colour but the same size.
> ...


Â£1650. Dear, but cheaper than the (same?) one in the A3 - Â£2175!!


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

vagman said:


> Nice pictures, Karcsi.
> 
> One thing I've noticed is that it appears to sit quite high. :? There is a lot of air in the wheel arches.
> 
> ...


Cheers. I just found them, didn't take them.

The V6 one at the launch seems to be lower. But who knows.

http://gallery.audiworld.com/gallery/album127/TTC060057


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Are there anymore colours please Karcsi? 8)


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Sorry. Those the only two I've found so far. I'm sure more will surface gradually. Would be good to put together a collection of exterior / interior combos.

Audi UK should be providing these to help us choose. But oh no, not even a configurator - not that the colours on their are too accurate. Perhaps the brochures will arrive on Monday, as claimed, that that should help.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

If I remember correctly there were only a few TT's made and they were mainly silver, black and red... so the chances of more colours is slim. I will ask Audi UK tomorrow is they have access to any photos of more colours.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Karcsi said:


> dj c225 said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


Not too bad, something the current TT really misses (do not mention the DIS gps).


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

That interior looks stunning....http://forums.audiworld.com/tt/msgs/1473980.phtml

Liked the red seats in the other one. But didnt like the Red centre console...But Silver looks 8)


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> That interior looks stunning....http://forums.audiworld.com/tt/msgs/1473980.phtml
> 
> Liked the red seats in the other one. But didnt like the Red centre console...But Silver looks 8)


Agreed. I didn't like the contrast between the (dare I say, garish) red and black console. The light leather looks great.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

dj c225 said:


> Karcsi said:
> 
> 
> > dj c225 said:
> ...


Was that a Â£1200 option or something? Now, THAT's a rip off.


----------



## gm2002 (Aug 14, 2002)

vagman said:


> Nice pictures, Karcsi.
> 
> One thing I've noticed is that it appears to sit quite high. :? There is a lot of air in the wheel arches.
> 
> ...


Vagman, how do you know there will be an S-Line version in a few months time?


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

Are those seats in the beige fine nappa?


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

gm2002 said:


> Vagman, how do you know there will be an S-Line version in a few months time?


There is an S Line of everything else. :wink:

Including the Q7, which hasn't even hit the roads yet.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

What's happened to the lovely, tactile seat heating controls of the MKl?  The MKl TT interior was all about individuality; there was no other car with an interior like the MKl's. The new TT's dashboard could be from any Audi.

Also, am I the only one who thinks the new fuel filler flap looks slightly naf?

The 'eight dimple' theme on the MKl, IMO, worked so well. I don't understand why Audi have ditched it? :?


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

vagman said:


> gm2002 said:
> 
> 
> > Vagman, how do you know there will be an S-Line version in a few months time?
> ...


Oh....and there was an S Line MkI. What a kerfuffle that was. :roll:


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Mysterio said:


> Are those seats in the beige fine nappa?


I think that is light grey. Although, the outside pictures make it look like beige.


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

The Silver Surfer said:


> What's happened to the lovely, tactile seat heating controls of the MKl?  The MKl TT interior was all about individuality; there was no other car with an interior like the MKl's. The new TT's dashboard could be from any Audi.
> 
> Also, am I the only one who thinks the new fuel filler flap looks slightly naf?
> 
> The 'eight dimple' theme on the MKl, IMO, worked so well. I don't understand why Audi have ditched it? :?


Agreed.
Driving to work this morning I thought the same thing. The door openers, the heated seats, the air vents, the gear stick, the steering wheel, even the light switch all followed the same theme with the eight bolts/dimples. A shame it wasn't carried over.


----------

